# Monty # 2 question



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

I was just recently given a box of Monty # 2's and supposedly they were genuine "cubans" but when I opened the box and examined them I wasn't completely convinced. I mean I looked at the seal it had good clarity and crispness. It also had the microprinting that is now standard on the new government seal. I dont have access to a UV light so I couldn't check for the watermark. Anyway, once I opened the box the bands on the cigars looked legit but the actually cigars appeared to be too light in color for them to be monty #2's.....I guess my question is should they be more of a darker wrapper? or do the #2's come also in a lighter shade wrapper? I would appreciate any info......thanks in advance!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Why would you think Monte 2s all have dark wrappers?

A quick search seems to suggest a wide variation in wrapper color.

"There have been a few batches of Montecristo 2 with darker than normal wrappers, as with some other famous havanas like the Romeo Churchill. By maduro I mean dark compared to light, the 2004 production have very light wrappers."

http://www.cigars-review.org/Montecristo-Montecristo-No-2.htm


----------



## Max_It (Mar 25, 2005)

I've seen a lot of color variation, within several of the same brands. Unless they're orange or green or something like that, the lighter color is probably not conclusive of anything. My favorite test: sample a couple. If flavor isn't bad, then maybe they're the real deal (although no. 2s require some age). If you enjoy the flavor and it's not genuine, I guess ignorance is bliss.


----------



## rabiis (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the quick response! I guess the reason I'm not conviced by these #2's is because the one's that I seen and tried where all darker wrappers but like you guys said it's all about the taste which I will do tonight....can't wait. Anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Agreed that one cannot use a wrapper color to distinguish real from not.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I have 3 boxes, all 04s and one box is Edicion Limitada dark, one is a nice H2000 colorado, and one is the color of Nestle' quick powder, very light cocoa-ey. No one cigar is ever wrapped with a characteristic wrapper color anymore, although it was once so that Bolivar's were always darker, but that is not so anymore. Doesn't mean they are fake, doesn't mean they're real.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

rabiis said:


> I was just recently given a box of Monty # 2's and supposedly they were genuine "cubans" but when I opened the box and examined them I wasn't completely convinced. I mean I looked at the seal it had good clarity and crispness. It also had the microprinting that is now standard on the new government seal. I dont have access to a UV light so I couldn't check for the watermark. Anyway, once I opened the box the bands on the cigars looked legit but the actually cigars appeared to be too light in color for them to be monty #2's.....I guess my question is should they be more of a darker wrapper? or do the #2's come also in a lighter shade wrapper? I would appreciate any info......thanks in advance!


Most of the Monte 2's Ive had I wouldn't consider dark. Wrappers vary from batch 2 batch. One thing to look out for is the consistency of the wrapper color within the box. Also being a benchmark cigar, Monte 2's tend to have impeccable construction. If this guy is your buddy just ask him where he got the sticks. The Monte2 is one of the most popular cigars in the world hence it is also one of the most counterfieted cigars in the world. Light one up and take it for a ride.


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

I've had Monty 2's with wrappers as dark as the EL's and as light was a VR Unicos.
Box pressed and round.
After consistent wrapper color their is only one sure way of knowing, Light up that puppy.If the flavor is not of typical Cuban Profile, with plenty of cream and espresso Cubano, roasted nuts and the ash is not jet Black and sandy dense. Send one to me your BOTL and let me sample. I will let my palette and sinus do the talking. LMFAO :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Wrapper colors can be inconsistent,that is not how you can tell they are fakes. Unless,they are way to dark.The biggest proof is in the taste.


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Exactly. Montecristo #2 cigars have such a wide variety of wrapper colors that you can not use that alone to determine if the cigar is not genuine. Taste is always the best indicator.

OpusXtasy


----------



## PJMAC (May 1, 2005)

Smoke one and if you still think it might be a fake when finished, cut it open to see if it was made with long filler or not. Counterfitters would almost never use long filler to make a fake.

PJ



rabiis said:


> I was just recently given a box of Monty # 2's and supposedly they were genuine "cubans" but when I opened the box and examined them I wasn't completely convinced. I mean I looked at the seal it had good clarity and crispness. It also had the microprinting that is now standard on the new government seal. I dont have access to a UV light so I couldn't check for the watermark. Anyway, once I opened the box the bands on the cigars looked legit but the actually cigars appeared to be too light in color for them to be monty #2's.....I guess my question is should they be more of a darker wrapper? or do the #2's come also in a lighter shade wrapper? I would appreciate any info......thanks in advance!


----------



## poloboy7 (Apr 19, 2005)

Just give one and try and see if it matches up with the taste of one that you have had in the past.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One thing to keep in mind about the Monty #2 is that they are very popular. And more than a lot of brands they are over produced. I have found that there is a lot of variation with them. If your source is trusted, don't worry about it. You could have a box that is off. If your source is not 100% trustable, find a new soure that is and you will not have to ask yourself these questions.

BTW, how do they taste? That is the real test.


----------



## Max_It (Mar 25, 2005)

slowhand said:


> BTW, how do they taste? That is the real test.


Good question, but I haven't seen him around to answer that. I think he got banned.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Max_It said:


> Good question, but I haven't seen him around to answer that. I think he got banned.


Didn't even notice. I miss all the fun.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Max_It said:


> I think he got banned.


Yes he did.


----------

